# 追い出された vs 追い出されることになった



## thetazuo

時計の数字から影が漏れ出た瞬間、狂三の左目の時計が恐ろしい速さで正方向に回った気がしたのである。
だが、その疑問は、すぐ頭の中から追い出されることになった。
「な......」
真那の怪訝そうな声が、士道の耳に届く。この位置からでは真那の表情は窺い知れないが、恐らく士道と似たような顔を作っているに違いなかった。
狂三が、左手に握った短銃の銃口を、自分のあごに押し当てたのである。

Hi. What is the difference between 追い出された and 追い出されることになった? Does the author want to emphasize the nuance “end up” by the latter?
Thank you.


----------



## Yokozuna

Hi.
追い出された sounds also natural in this context.

As you guessed, されることになった is close to 'ended up being ~,' and its direct translation is 'it became to be ~'
Using その疑問はすぐ追い出されることになった, you can have the readers expect something (that would force you to forget the question) to happen next.
So 追い出されることになった gives a more vivid impression than 追い出された.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you.
On a side note, does 追い出され*たことになる *make sense in this context?


----------



## Yokozuna

追い出され*たことになる *doesn't make sense.
It sounds like looking back and summarizing something that happened before.

いい仕事があるからと、都合よくあいつに職を追い出されたことになる= He told me there was a better job, but looking back, he just succeeded in driving me out of my career.
家を追い出されてから3年がたったことになる。= It has been three years since I was driven out of my house.

追い出され*ることになる* makes sense in this context.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you again.


Yokozuna said:


> 追い出され*ることになる* makes sense in this context.


Is 追い出され*ることになる *different from 追い出され*ることになった *in terms of nuance in this context? I think there is no difference between them; the former is just describing the scene more vividly.
And we can’t use 追い出され*たことになった *in this context either, I think.


----------



## Yokozuna

thetazuo said:


> I think there is no difference between them; the former is just describing the scene more vividly.


Yes, you are right!



thetazuo said:


> And we can’t use 追い出され*たことになった *in this context either, I think.


This is also correct.


----------



## thetazuo

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Flaminius

ことになる is an announcement of an event in the future.  In English, an equivalent is "be to do."  The vividness of description does not reside in this form, but in the diction.  The announcement is followed by an account of details that lead up to the "disappearence of their question."  The inversion of the cause and the effect creates a kind of suspence, and that is at core of the vividness.


----------



## Yokozuna

I appreciate your comment which makes this topic clearer, and I agree with Flaminius, 'ことになる is an announcement of an event in the future'.
And that must be why I felt 追い出されることになった gives me a more vivid impression than 追い出された, because ことになる or ことになった can work as a kind of emphasis on 'the inversion of the cause and the effect' 

I'm not sure about the following, this is just my guess.
↓
追い出されることになった stops the time flow and makes a pause to wait for what scene comes next.＝It might liven up the suspenseful mood.
While 追い出されることになる makes the readers feel more immersed because of the present tense.

But I don't think there is a big difference between these two.


----------



## thetazuo

『今からちょうど一年前......我らは多くのことを学ぶ*こととなった*』
壇上に立ったクラスメートの山吹亜衣が、拳を握りながらマイク越しに声を絞り出す。
......
『苦汁の味を、敗北の屈辱を......這い蹲らされた地の冷たさを』
Hi. The speaker was delivering a speech.
Is the red part the same usage as the op example? But it’s not a kind of emphasis on 'the inversion of the cause and the effect'. So I’m not quite sure.
Thank you.


----------



## Yokozuna

It is an emphasis on the object.

Here, the speaker finished the first sentence without explaining the detail of the object(= many things), making the listeners wait for what the speaker will say next = the detailed explanation about the object.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you. I see. So both the latest example and the op example create a suspenseful mood, making readers wait for what comes next.


----------



## Yokozuna

Yes, ことになった equals to 'ended up ～', implying there is a process for the result.
In the op example, along with 'the inversion of the cause and the effect', the author is emphasizing what 士道 experienced.
In the last example, the speaker is emphasizing their experience was tough, also emphasizing what they had to learn from the experience.


----------

